# How Many Strokes do you Average a Round?



## fly_freebird90 (Aug 20, 2007)

Be honest, what do you generally shoot? I have never played a full round and the 9 holes I did play, I didn't keep score. I'm hoping to play a full round soon and keep score. May be tough though, I start school tomorrow.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm typically a mid 90s shooter, but I'm working on getting in to the 80s consistently.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My 12.2 handicap index translates into about an 86-87 average. The highest score currently being used in the calculation (the lowest 10 of the last 20 are used for calculating your handicap) is an 85, but highest score of my last 20 is 95.  Only 3 scores out of the 20 are higher than 89, and the lowest (and the lowest this year) is 80.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Your question is highly subjective Freebird, scoring is a factor of talent/practice/playing time. Typically a new golfer will start off shooting 120+ for 18 holes on an average course. With time, practice, equipment and instructions the scores will usually come down. The more you do of the 4 things I mentioned the faster the scores will drop. Good Luck on your first 18......

Del


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

high 70's to low 80's but im on the varsity golf team. beginners usually shoot anywhere from 100-120 depending on the things mentioned above.


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

Shot a 90 the other day. My worst score lately was a 105.


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*score*

hi - my handicap is 19 - I usually shoot a 94. I just started the game again this year (I played for two years when I was really young) I play with a foursome that bets so there is a always a rule book handy and every stroke is counted as well as every drop - even a whiff or miss is counted - my lowest score is a 90 and my highest is a 102. I would love to break 90 but I think thats gonna happen from chipping and putting - which also means hitting greens in regulation. I am good with the driver and that helps I think - but just go out and play! and make sure you dont waste time at a range - everytime I go to the range I spend time hitting my driver and 7 iron and wedges all to specific distances and aiming spots.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

High 70's - Mid 80's 

Worst round in a long time was an 86.


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

white_tiger_137 said:


> High 70's - Mid 80's
> 
> Worst round in a long time was an 86.


I'm 23 and would like to see high 70's by the time I'm 30.

I'll keep hoping.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Since I came back to the game a couple years ago, I have never reacquired the good habits I had. Life gets in the way and I don't practice two or three times a week. I don't often hit balls before I play...

The point is, it has left me with a very inconsistent scoring capability. On consecutive days a few months ago, on the same course, I shot 74 and then 85.

More times than not these days, I'm in the high 70's or low 80's and in the Florida heat, the low 80's seems to be more the case.


----------



## The_Rocket (Aug 18, 2007)

im 16 years old n i usually average around low 70s , i would say 74


----------

